

Is 'startup founder' the new sexiest job in tech? - guardian5x
http://www.zdnet.com/is-startup-founder-the-new-sexiest-job-in-tech-7000033140/

======
baristaGeek
"One of the first steps is making sure that your idea is a good one." No, no,
no! I'm not a successful startup founder but looking at cases where the
startup has pivoted (such as Instagram) this is proved wrong. If the people
are good they will eventually get it right.

Other than that I like this article and how it explains why there are a lot of
people only doing it for "fashion".

------
jacquesm
No, everybody knows that 'growth hackers' are by far the sexiest.

Also:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
afafsd
"Sexiest job in tech" is a bit like "tallest midget".

